# Thyroid Coding - Isthmus Biopsy



## Delmy Sevilla (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm new in the world of Endocrinology and I'm reaching out to those experts in this area; I  have two question regarding thryroid biopsies and isthmus biopsies: 

1. Is it necessary to use modifiers LT, RT to identify which side of the thyroid a biopsy is being taken from?  Would it be better to use modifier -59 instead to identify separate site? 

2. An endocrinologist is taking a biopsy from the isthmus, the center of the thyroid gland, is there a specific CPT I should use?  I could not find one.  Or should I use 60100 since it is part of the thyroid?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

